# Protein powder for IBS



## aadhi (Jan 4, 2014)

I have GERD and IBS-D. Any good protein powder which is friendly to stomach? The product i was using before was soy protein. It gave me bloating and gas, the company i bought it from stopped manufacturing now. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been bodybuilding for over 5 years and have tried almost every protein powder under the sun. The two that are easiest on my stomach and intestines are: Muscle Gauge Nutrition Pure Whey Protein Isolate (not the "american isolate"), and Isofuel Whey Protein Isolate. Both of these are as lactose free as you can get, and have minimal ingredients. Here are the ingredients in both: Pure Whey Protein Isolate, Natural And Artificial Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Sucralose.

Personally, I prefer the Muscle Gauge Pure Isolate, but they are both very, very good when it comes to protein powder.


----------



## ISDExecutor71 (Aug 12, 2009)

I would try Carnivore. Its all beef protein. No milk in it at all, and you mix it with water.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

ISDExecutor71 said:


> I would try Carnivore. Its all beef protein. No milk in it at all, and you mix it with water.


this is what I use... love it except for the sucrose. But I can live with that. Vanilla with a few slices of frozen banana and water (or some almond milk) and some Metamucil.. love it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I used a whey protein pill years ago and it was a lifesaver! No side effects either.


----------



## HNat (Apr 7, 2012)

This one is simply the best - it's actually so good that it actually heals the intestines.....

http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Whey-Protein-Isolate-Pounds/dp/B0013OWAB4


----------



## sanjeev (Nov 6, 2013)

Protein powders are pretty hard to digest, even for people with normal funcitoning bowels...are you sure you want to put your stomach through that? If you are just trying to round out your nutrition, I would say to try a pure isolate and take it only one scoop at a time to see how well you digest it.


----------



## Toomanycacti (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi guys, any further word on this? This topic was last updated 3 years ago after all... and a lot of things can change in the nutrition world in 3 years.. lol I searched for more recent topics about protein powder and IBS, but no luck. My appologies if bumping old topics is against the rules or anything! 

It's quite hard to find protein powder without weird ingredients added, specifically sugar alcohols nad other sweeteners seem to bother my stomach pretty well... lol

I found a few lists of proteins that are good when I googled, like this, but I'm not sure if they're legit or not. Any ideas?

What do you all recommend? THanks!


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I think in the question of protein powder for ibs-d,rice protein powder is suitable for most of us.

Thanks.


----------



## Maurice Yu (Oct 29, 2021)

If I choose protein powder, I will still choose plant protein, especially soy protein isolate, because the protein content of soy protein isolate is greater than or equal to 90%


https://soyproteincn.com/


----------



## Bbulgrin (Oct 20, 2021)

Akn1965 said:


> I think in the question of protein powder for ibs-d,rice protein powder is suitable for most of us.
> 
> Thanks.


I second that, and have found rice protein to be the only one I can tolerate. I've used NutriBiotic Raw Organic Rice Protein powder with no side affects.


----------

